# Replacing Thermostat. Where is it?



## Sthirteen 2fortySX (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm relatively new to auto mechanical work. I was wondering how you can get to the thermostat on a 1992 240sx. I looked on Autozone.com, and found some generic motor that, in the end, is nothing really like mine. But from what I've gathered around the internet and from friends and family, the thermostat is between the water pump on the block, and the upper radiator hose. I unattached the upper radiator hose from the water outlet and noticed that what seemed to be the thermostat housing was actually part of the intake manifold.

Will I have to unattach the manifold from the block just to be able to replace the thermostat. That seems like too much work to me.  

...or can i approach the thermostat from the front? I read from one source that the thermostat is actually between the lower radiator hose and the pump. Is that true? That seems odd. I would appreciate any help from anyone that has experience with coolant systems. I did replace my radiator about a year ago.

I've been investigating how to replace the thermostat because my car begins to overheat quickly and the upper radiator hose seems to be really hot, which, I've read, are symptoms of a bad thermostat. Also, I _just_ replaced my powersteering pump because the teeth on the inside of the pulley all stripped out and caused the belt to lose traction. Maybe that caused the bad thermostat, but I cannot find how to get to it.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks! 

-s13 240sx


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i don't remember where it's at, but i'm fairly sure it's at the lower radiator hose, as soon as you pull the hose off the block, it should be right there.. i mean, it's incredibly simple if you set out to change the thermostat.


----------



## Sthirteen 2fortySX (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks for your help! i'll try that right now and let you know if that's the case.


----------



## 1hotsilvia (Jun 11, 2006)

11 oclock from the waterpump inside the thermostat housing. I would recommend getting a nissan thermo. I tested my old one against a new one at autozone, and the new one did not perform as well as my old one. You can see the difference in quality. The nissan spring is much heavier duty.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The thermostat is located inside the lower hose connector housing that bolts on to the block. The lower hose does not have to be pulled off the connector housing, just remove the 3 bolts and pull the housing away from the block.

Get a NEW Nissan OEM thermostat, like 1HOT recommends. Make sure the 'steam hole' is on the top when installing the thermostat. Aftermarket unit many times cause more overheating problems.

Your overheating problem may be caused by a plugged up radiator; but first replace the thermostat which is much easier to do and much cheaper.


----------



## Sthirteen 2fortySX (Sep 9, 2005)

i replaced the thermostat already. unfortunately, i didn't get a nissan thermostat. just got one from o'reilly. i then flushed the whole system and put in all new antifreeze/water. it hasn't had any problems yet. thanks all for your help.

i couldn't find it at first because most people told me that it was probably between the upper water outlet and the block. i have been enlightened. if you ever have problems with your power steering pump (this is the third one i've had in 4 years), i suggest replacing the thermostat while you have the fan cover and radiator hoses apart. it seems to be running fine now...just needed a quick refill of the reservoir and it was off and running. i've driven it pretty rough today too with city driving mostly.

thanks a lot


----------

